# Sadzīves tehnika >  Veļas mašinas problēma.

## aigars19

Lieta tāda,itkā mazgā normāli līdz tam brīdim kad jāsāk jau skalošana,centrafūga nestrādā ,un sūknis kas pumpē ūdeni ārā strādā nevienmērīgi,sūknē ārā ar pārtraukumiem.
varbūt kādam tā pat ir gadījies,kas pa defektu var būt?

----------


## bbarda

Vajag arī kādus datus uzrakstīt,te nav gaišreģi,un reklāmas paturi sev te topikā neliec !

----------


## SnacK

Iespējams, ka kāds ūdens līmeņa sensors nestrādā. Ir bijusi līdzīga problēma. Vajadzēja tikai iztīrīt trubiņas, kas iet uz sensoriem - bija ar pulvera pārpaliekām aizaugušas...

Tā vispār laikam bieža problēma ar tiem sensoriem un pie mums noperkamajiem veļas pulveriem.

----------


## defs

Pasties vai gadijuma sūknim nav kāds svešs ķermenis iekša. Kādreiz gadās kāds santīms vai kas-tad sprūst turbīna.

----------


## ansius

kas pa veļasmašīnu, jo ir dažām tāda "fīča" no sāķuma paraustīt sūkni un tad tikai uz pilno ieslēgt (tikai tam jābūt ritmiski). bet vispirms:

*) kā jau teica *iztīri filtru*
*) pārbaudi vai sūkņa lāpstiņas neļurkājas un vai ass brivi griežas. ja kau kas nav labi, ņem sūkni nost un čāpo uz servisu pēc jauna
*) pārbaudi presostata kameras

p.s. par pulveriem LV *kategorisk inedrīkst lietot kalgon u.c. pārējos su*, jo pie mums vēl jo projām var nopirkt fosfatus saturošus veļaspulverus, un tad rezultāts ir pretējs - tenis apaug ar kalgona nogulsnēm. EU direktīva kas aizliedz fosfatu pulveru tirgoshanu ir stajusies spekaa tachu kameer pie mums cilveeki gribees pa leto pulverus tikmeer reali tas nestrādās +* visos veļaspulveros jau vajadzīgās piedevas ir klāt!!!*

----------


## SnacK

Paldies, ansius, par informāciju par pulveriem. Pieļauju, ka to reti kurs zin...

Bet tad ko var un ko nevar lietot, ja ir fosfāta granulu filtrs (kaļķains ūdens mājās). Calgons nekad nav lietots un nekādas citas piedevas nē, bet ir stipri izteikta Tava minētā problēma - tens un arī korpuss apaug ar kaut kādiem pulvera pārpalikumiem. Apmeram reizi gadā nākas mainīt gultņus, jo arī gumijas blīvslēgs apaug ar to štruntu un gultņos tiek ūdens.

----------


## defs

> Paldies, ansius, par informāciju par pulveriem. Pieļauju, ka to reti kurs zin...
> 
> Bet tad ko var un ko nevar lietot, ja ir fosfāta granulu filtrs (kaļķains ūdens mājās). Calgons nekad nav lietots un nekādas citas piedevas nē, bet ir stipri izteikta Tava minētā problēma - tens un arī korpuss apaug ar kaut kādiem pulvera pārpalikumiem. Apmeram reizi gadā nākas mainīt gultņus, jo arī gumijas blīvslēgs apaug ar to štruntu un gultņos tiek ūdens.


  Pērc labākus gultņus. Ja nopērk pa 2ls,tad var arī gadīties,ka pat pēc mēneša jāmaina.Un arī blīvslēgi var būt pie vainas,ka izskalo visu zapti laukā.
Man veļene kādus 10 gadus strādā. Vienīgā problēma bija,ka no lielas pogu spiešanas pogu mikroslēdžiem bija lodējumi panākuši vaļā,ko pats veiksmīgi pārlodēju.

----------


## SnacK

Nu, es jau teicu, ka ūdens tiek gultņos gar blīvslēgu, bet blīvslēgam pašam nekāda vaina. Ass pie blīvslēga un pats blīvslēgs apaug ar to kaļķu - pulvera - sazin ko vēl slāni un tad sāk pamazām sulot garām.

----------


## bbarda

Blīvslēgi arī dilst,tāpat kā siksnas.Gultņus var skatīties franču vai portugāļu,samērā labi,blīvslēgus kādus vācu vai angļu ražojuma.SkF,Koyo utt. labāk gan ne.Nesmu mājās tad varētu pateikt daudz precīzāk.

----------


## ansius

*pie gultņu maņas blīvslēga maiņa ir obligāta*

otrs vienmēr ir* jānotīra tā vieta asij līdz spīdumam* un tā vieta (parasti no misiņa, babīta retāk tērauda) nedrīkst būt ar skrāpējumiem. un obligāti *blīvslēgs un ass jānosmērē ar speciālu smērvielu kas atgrūž ūdeni*. aizmirstam visus solidolus, traktoru smāķus u.c. brīnumus, čāpo vien uz servisu un pajautā viņiem, pāris lati gan maksā tas mazais trauciņš, bet ja visu izdarīsi pareizi tad gultņiem jākalpo gadus 3 vismaz, neatkarīgi no tā ciets ūdens vai nē, filtrs ir vai nav.

Reāli gultņi kalpo ļoti ilgi (pat zemas kvalitātes), tie nomirst tad kad tajos caur blīvslēgu tiek ūdens. Ir vēl viena nianse, tev var būt bojāta ass / krusts un ja tas ir saliecies (jo laikus neesi nomainījis gultņus) tad to arī vajadzētu nomainīt. Zinot to ka vīrietim ir grūti pārkāpt lepnumam un dot gultņus mainīt servisā, jo kas tur ko gultņus nomainīt - regulāri daudzi paši sev problēmas uztaisa:
*) nepareizs smāķis
*) pa gultni nedrīkst sist (gultni liekot tas ir precīzi jāievieto savā vietā, un ja vajag tad var vieglītēm caur koka gabaliņu uzsist TIKAI pa to pusi kura jāievieto (tipiski ārpuse)
*) blīvslēgu vienmēr vajag jaunu!!!
*) asij jābūt tīrai līdz metāliskam spīdumam

rezumē - ja nesanāca pašam veiksmīgi nomainīt gultņus - labāk aizved uz servisu, moš esi ko palaidis garām.

par nogulsnēm. tas ka tenis apaug ar katlakmeni, ir normāls process un tur neko lāga nevar līdzēt, jo visi labie risinājumi maksā vairāk nekā jauns tenis reizi gadā. bet nogulumi kas izskatās pēc pulvera norāda uz sekojošo:
*) pa daudz pulvera - iestāstiet savai mīļotajai dāmai (vai sev ja neesat tik veiksmīgs  ::  - pulveri nevajag daudz. pat ja uz pakas rakstīts ka vajag 150g uz veļasmašīnu, nu nevajag tik daudz. reāli liela daļa no tā pulvera neizšķīst (to risina dažādi, piemēram ecovalve, jeta - electrolux, zamussi, aeg. savukārt meilei tā ir īpāša cilindra konstrukcija kas panāk ūdens apmaisīšanu). no tā pulvera kas neizšķīst daļa noteikti piecepsies pie teņa.
*) pārāk augsta t* pie konkrētā pulvera. nu neder krāsainām drēbēm domātais pulveris, balto drēbju mazgāšanai 90 grādos. ne viņš lāga mazgā (ko bieži mēģina risināt ar vairāk pulveri, kas tā pat nepalīdz), nedz izšķist.
*) lielākā daļa šodienas veļaspulveru nav nepieciešamas t* augstākas par 60*, puse no tiem reāli pat pārstāj darboties augstākās t*
*) pārāk daudz drēbju veļasmašīnā - veļasmašīna ir pilna tad kad viņā  augšpusē var ielikt brīvi roku un drēbes nav saspiestas. nu un ka rakstīts 6kg, 6kg kā? ir atšķirība vai 6kg sintētikas vai 6kg vilnas. 6kg ir mārketinga triks, nevis reāli parametri. - kāpēc nav labi - slikti mazgā, ūdens pa maz - attiecīgi pulveris neizšķīst, un slikti izskalojas drēbes - paliek viņās pulveris.
*) pērkat labu pulverus - tos vajag mazāk, mazāk kaitē tie mašīnai un drēbes tīrākas un patīkamākas. tas ka mēs ieekonomēsim uz pulvera atsauksies citur.
*) ā un iestāstiet dāmām nelietot ātros mazgāšanas režīmus, un režīmus lietot atbilstoši tam ko mazgā. ekonomija tur nekāda nesanāk.

uh palags, taču mož kādam noder...

----------


## abergs

Šitas "palags" vairāk noder kā dažs labs manualis...  ::

----------


## marizo

ansius, +1 no manis par "palagu"!
1. daļu pats paturēšu, 2. - izprintēšu un uz veļas automāta uzlīmēšu!  :: 

Es šad tad pačamdu ar roku to trumuli - paļurkājot var manīt, vai gultnis nav izdilis un parādījies brīvgājiens. 
Jāsaka, ka mūsu veļas automātam tie gultņi jau gadus 5..6 kalpo. Ar visu kaļķaino ūdeni un veļaspulvera pārdozēšanu.
Dažas dienas atpakaļ dabūju paārdīt bundulim galu vaļā (noņemt to vāku, kurā logs) - arī tens ir samērā OK. Tas kaļķis nogulsnējas un lec nost pa gabaliem.

----------


## defs

Jā,+1 Ansiusam. Būs jāizdrukā un jaizdala tantēm,nebūs man vārstulis pašam jāklabina.

----------


## bbarda

To manuāli ko uzrakstīja Ansius nekur netā neatradīsi,Nav ko pielikt un ko atņemt,skaidri un saprotami!

----------


## juris90

ma tev ansius tads jautajums vienkārši intereses pēc, tu mājās veļu mazgā pats vai dzivesbiedrene, ja tada ir? vienkārši interesanti. padomi labi, bus jaiesaka ari citiem.  ::

----------


## abergs

Lai netaisītu jaunu topiku uzjautāšu šeit,
vai/kur Rīgas apkārtnē varētu interesēties saremontēt/nomainīt trumuli veļas mašīnai LG WD-80250NUP.
Sāpju "bērns" un problema bildēs:

----------


## defs

Nepateikšu,kur,bet izskatās,ka darbojies ar beigtiem gultņiem. Bus jāapzvana dažādi servisi,varbūt kādu šrotes variantu varēsi atrast.

----------


## abergs

Gultņi kārtībā, rotors  (bunduls) saliekts...
Varbūt kādam ir pozitīva pieredze ar tiem servisiem, tādēļ arī jautāju...

----------


## abergs

Problema atrisināta nopērkot jaunu veļasmašīnu....  ::

----------


## ansius

*) jā man ir dzīvesbiedre, un ir sasodīti grūti iestāstīt kaut ko dāmām saistībā ar tehniku, esmu laimīgs Miele Novatronic W820 īpasnieks, tā mašīni ir apmēram mana paša vecuma, bet būvēta kā tanks. Pats esmu labojis tikai vienu reizi vairāku gadu garumā motora tiristoru pāri (interesanti tas ka 2 tiristori nevis simistors) kas sāka sist caur kad uzsila.

*) labs info ir atrodams arī http://alexzz.times.lv/master.htm ko sarakstījis ir man bijušais priekšnieks, kad ir viens no zinošākajiem sadzīves elektrotehnikas meistariem Latvijā. 




> Es šad tad pačamdu ar roku to trumuli - paļurkājot var manīt, vai gultnis nav izdilis un parādījies brīvgājiens.
> Jāsaka, ka mūsu veļas automātam tie gultņi jau gadus 5..6 kalpo. Ar visu kaļķaino ūdeni un veļaspulvera pārdozēšanu.
> Dažas dienas atpakaļ dabūju paārdīt bundulim galu vaļā (noņemt to vāku, kurā logs) - arī tens ir samērā OK. Tas kaļķis nogulsnējas un lec nost pa gabaliem.


 tad kad bundulis ļurkājas jau var būt pa vēlu gultņu maiņai, to var novērtēt pēc skaņas pie centrifūgas daudz ātrāk. būtībā labus gultņus praktiski nevar dzirdēt kad veļasmašīna cento, līdz ko sāc dzirdēt gultņus - laiks mainīt. nemainīsi laicīgi -> var daudz dārgāks remonts sanākt (ass/krusts jāmaina)

5-6 gadi ir pieņemams ilgums veļasmašīnas gultņu kalpošanai, protams tas atkarīgs no ražotāja, 
*) samsung, lg, ardo, upo, beko u.c. lētā gala - tas ir optimistiski,
*) AEG, Electrolux, Zanussi - tā apmēram ir
*) Miele - 6 gadi ir par maz, vai nu nav bijis veiksmīgs remonts vai kaut kas ir pasteidzinājis nolietojumu (piem. ilgstoša stāvēšana, drēbes kas ir ar kodīgām ķimikālijām, liels mitrums telpā, lietošana veļasmazgātavā u.t.t.). ~10g ir vidējais mieles rādījums, pie laba remonta un korektas lietošanas.

paldies ka novērtējat "palagu" liela daļa klientu parasti skatās lielām acīm kad viņiem to stāta, un starp citu 75% no tā ir lietošanas instrukcijā  ::  bet kurš gan to lasa

mans ieteikums sadzīves tehnikai, jo īpaši leduskapim, veļasmašīnai, putekļsūcējam, u.c. nopietnākām ierīcēm - TOMĒR IZLASIET, var sanāk ka tas aiztaupīs lielus remonta izdevumus. 

piemērs iz dzīves - cilvēks nopērk ledusskapi, aizved mājās uzstāda un iesprauž kontaktā, bams ledusskapis nosvilst. buti izlasījis instrukciju zinātu ka nu vismaz 2h viņam ir jāpastāv vertikāli tā kā tiks lietots. Garantija neattiecas uz klienta muļķībām, cilvēkam dārgs remonts -> 50% no ledusskapja cenas. varbūt tomēr rokasgrāmatu izlasīt?

----------


## australia

Sveiki.
Nepieciešama palīdzība. Indesit W125TX.
Varbūt šis būs kāds viegls standarta defekts:
kad pienāk skalošanas kārta, bundulis piepildas ar ūdeni, līmenis izskatās ok.
tālāk jau viss apstājas - mašīna izdod skaņu, kas atgādina sprakstošu skaņu. tā itkā elektriskā tējkanna tūlīt tūlīt sāks vārīties. liekas, ka ūdens čarkst un sprakšķ, un pilnīgi nekas nenotiek. bet nevaru apgalvot, ka šprakstēšana notiek ūdenī.
ieslēdzam, izslēdzam. nekas nemainās. šprakstošā skaņa un vadība sāk programmu ručku griest visu laiku uz riņķi pa vienai iedaļai.

Vadības bloks nav mitrs. Citreiz (atlejot ūdeni) viņa ar otro reizi iziet mazgāšanu un viss ir okei.

----------


## defs

Varbūt komandieris sprakst. Kad ūdens iepildīts,tad vajadzētu sākties skalošanai-motoram jāsāk griezties. Ja motors citos režīmos griežas,tad motora vaina nebūs.

----------


## heinrx

nu ko,lai nesāktu jaunu tēmu pasūdzēšos te-Veļas mašīna LG pie režīmiem kur jāsilda ūdens vairāk par 20 grādiem izblieza korķus,nu ko sildelements kaput.Izņemu,tik tiešām beigts.Veikalus dzimtajā pilsētā apskrēju ,bet neatradu vajadzīgo spirāli.Atceējos ka brālēnam nesen indezit kautkāds automāts atdeva galus,veiksmīgi izrādās ka vēl utilizēts nebij,izņemu tenu,a tas ir 2050w vajadzīgo 1900w vietā,nu nekas pēc vietas viņš der (mazliet garāks,bet nu tas tur nekam netraucē),salieku ,ieslēdzu ūdeni uzņem,liekas ka sildīt arī sāka,un tad BUMSSS,un korķi atkal lido :: .jaucu ārā,bat ne vella,tens kā dzīvs,iedomājos ka kādu kondensatoru izblieza -bet vizuāli visi ok,salieku atpakaļ skalošanas režīms šancē,sildīt gan neriskēju,rīt gan jau atvedīs riktīgo sildelementu un būs vien jāsamaina,bet nu kaut kā šaubas māc vai tas bij pie vainas,lai vai kā tā arī nesapratu kur defekts un kas par blīkšķi tas bija,ceru ka kādam ir bijusi darīšana ar līdzīgiem simptomiem un ieteiks kur meklēt defektu.

----------


## heinrx

Kaut gan iespējams kad meloju,starp tena spailēm un korpusu gluži bezgalību nerāda kaut kādus 15 megaomus testeris uzrāda ::

----------


## australia

kādi likumi liek sildelementam iet uz īso? kaut kas ar pārogļošanos? neticu. ražotāji taču domā ar galvu.

atceros, kad cepeškrāsnī izbeidzās ventilators. nosmirdēja kā elle, piepūtās un sačervelējās spirāle. bet neko neizblieza

----------


## heinrx

fizikas likumi :: 
Domājams kāda mikroplaisa apvalkā.eksplodē jau apvalks nevis spirāle.
Es tikai minu.

----------


## australia

nu, ja ieliki spirāli, kas ir tikai 150w jaudīgāka, tad tas nebūs iemesls izsist mājas korķus. tavs televizors paņem līdzīgu jaudu.

----------


## heinrx

nu ko sildelements ir uzstādīts,un laikam jau ka vecajam arī bij kaput.Tagad viss darbojas kā nākas.

----------


## ansius

ha ha....
nav obligāti tur tenis pie vainas... ņem plati un paskaties kas uz viņas notiek, tajā pusē kas ir ar to puņķi aizlieta. paskaties vai kaut kur melns apakšā neradās. Ja ir - tad stiep plati uz servisu, ja vien nav azarts pašam ar baigo operāciju nodarboties, jo plati tā pat izvilkt no puņķa nevar un nedrīkst, tiek saplēsti celiņi un plate ir ārā metama... ja ir vaina ko es domāju (klasika LG platēs kas ar puņkiem pielietas) tad ir cerība ka plati nevajag mainīt...

----------


## heinrx

nu nopētīju es tur visu kā nākas ,viss tur ir tīrs un smuks,pat pārsteidzoši tīrs,esu pārsteigts par to ka šī lētā mašīna ir godam nokalpojusi jau vairāk nekā sešus gadus,un šis bij pirmais defekts,cerēšu ka tas tuvākajā laikā vairs neatkārtosies.Lai vai kā uz doto brīdi viss funkcionē.

----------


## juris90

iemetishu, pazistamas tantiņas problēmu, kurai liekas cēloni un risinājumu zinu. Ir viņai candy veļasmašīna, viņas kaimiņš nedaudz uzmodernizēja vannasistabu un izvads no veļasmašīnas ir tagad novietots pa pašu grīdu un ievadīts kanalizācijas trubā, līdz ar to veļasmašīna tagad uzsak mazgat, un nedaudz pamazga un atkal apstājas un uzpilda ūdeni un tā visu laiku, un var dzirdēt it kā, kā lēnām visu laiku ūdens tek uz kanalizaciju. Es atkal cik zinu, ka tas veļasmašīnas netīro ūdeņu izvada gals ir jānovieto veļasmašīnas augstumā, jo cik esmu jaucis veļasmašīnas, tad vārstu uz atplūdi ta nav un sekojošajā situācijā ūdens ar pašplūdi plūst prom, ceru, ka pareizi saprotu, ka  ir nepieciešams vnk to izvada galu pacelt augstāk? un cik augstu/zemu vispār ir pareizi?

----------


## ansius

jap, tieši kā domā... traki ir tad kad klients cītīgi mēģina iestāstīt - man taču gāja (moš gāja arī, kamēr trubas tīras un gaiss iekšā turējās). par augstumu, instrukcijā ir parasti rakstīts, bet ja tās nav, vidēji tam jābūt ir >=50cm no grīdas. pie tam nepietiek ka paceļ vienkārši cauri tajā augstumā, tajā augstumā ir jābūt izvadam no kurienes var tikt paņemt gaisa burbulis, kas neļauj paštecei notikt. tikai retai mašīnai ir par to padomāts, piem. miele ir speciāla cilpa iekšā, kas nodrošina to ka izvads var būt jebkādā augstumā, esmu to arī redzējis vecākos citu nopietnu zīmolu produktos, taču šobrīd praktiski tikai luksus un pro tehnikai vairs tāda ir.

te neliela lapa ar labiem padomiem: http://alexzz.rmbt.ru/master.htm tik krieviski gan.

----------


## juris90

Paldies! Palasiju to ru saiti (lasiju tikai par izvadu), nja tagad ir gara gofra un bija doma vnk viņu pa vidu kādā posmā pacelt, bet palasot to saiti sanak, ka ne vienmer ta var darit, jo ir svarigi, lai ir gais isekšā, veidojot gaisa korķi, tā kā nāksies kko štukot, pašam mājās kkur 80 cm gara 30mm kanalizacijas caurule pieskruveta pie sienas, kurā tad arī ir ievietots patstāvīgi, tas izvads.  ::

----------


## juris90

Jā, tātad vakar tika patestēts paceļot pa vidu to gofru, līdz ūdens pievada augstumam, bet mazgāšanas laikā visu laiku lēnām  tika izvadīts ūdens. Pēc tam izvads tika atvienots no pārējās gofras un tika iemēģināts 32minūšu režīms, nācās nosēdēt un čekot, kas notiekas - viss bij ok, ūdens netika izvadīts mazgāšanas laikā un mazgāšana norisinājās bez aizķeršanās.  ::  p.s. tā testēšana notika pa tukšo, bez drēbju izmantošanas, jācer, ka mazgājot drēbes nekas nemainīsies.

----------


## Raimonds1

Netaisīšu jaunu tēmu. Tātad - Whirlpool toploader 6th sense
Par daudz vibrē
Vecā Whirlpool nostrādāja padsmit gadus un bija tikai sūkņa problēma, nekāda vibrācija.
Laikam iemācījušies taisīt jaunākajās patērētāju politikas tendencēs, lai viss nestrādā par ilgu.

Noņemot sānu bleķus, tas rats ar siksnu par pāris milimetriem met astotnieku, nav gluži tā ass perpendikulāri bundulim.

Nodublēju atsperes ar papildu gumiju, vibrē mazāk, bet tāpat par daudz.
Saskatījos jūtūbā par amortizatoru maiņu un remontu, par gultņiem, blīvēm, asīm utt. Jaunas detaļas arī atradu.
Kāds ir pats kaut ko darījis un kā sanāca?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx4dOwmKGKk  18 minūte - pašsairstoša detaļa!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdeMiyjjziM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNzJ3JYuRVE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh8uJxEIDc4

----------

